# NYX Swatches



## EyeshadowJunkie (May 23, 2007)

Sorry if I put this in the wrong spot. If so, let me know. If not, please enjoy...I have alot more to come, and some MAC NYX comparisions that I am trying to get done.


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (May 24, 2007)

*24 NYX eyeshadow swatches*





http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g2...tches008-1.jpg


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 3, 2007)

*More NYX Eyeshadow Swatches*


----------



## red (Aug 12, 2007)

*BURGUNDY PEARL* e/s






http://img371.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1002531gl6.jpg

NYX Loose Pearl Eyeshadow 

Color: PENNY (in the little bottle)






(swatch is the closest to the wrist)






(btw, all other swatches are NYX as well, I just haven't gotten around to naming them)


----------



## Risser (Aug 14, 2007)

*NYX Slim Pencil for Eye*





Gray/White Pearl/Charcoal/White/Silver/Black





Teal/Bectric Blue/Lime Green/Sapphire/Emerald City/Satin Blue/Seafoam





Aubum/Taupe/Medium brown/Cafe/Light Brown/Dark Brown/Brown





Velvet/Karet/Yellow/Gold





Copper/Baby Pink/Purple


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Aug 23, 2007)

I will do the swatches soon!


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 15, 2007)

Eyeshadows 
Top row, L-R:
Black Sparkle, Eggplant, Sahara, Ocean
Bottom row, L-R:
Golden, Rust, Walnut Bronze





Loose pearls
Top: Nude, Mocha - these aren't this sheer in person, it's just the way the light fell in the photo
Bottom: Oro, Fanta


----------



## COBI (May 22, 2008)

I will work on getting "on skin" samples as well as some comparisons to MAC colors, but here are some more in person pics:

Trio sets:


----------



## COBI (May 22, 2008)

Ultimate Pearl Eyeshadow (pressed)





Blushes





Black Label Pressed Powder (these come in a cool swivel compact, I'll add pic later)


----------



## COBI (May 22, 2008)

Gloss with Mega Shine





Diamond Sparkle l/s





Black Label l/s






Resized pictures to be within guidelines.


----------



## COBI (May 22, 2008)

Lipliner





Eyeliner







Edited to resize picture.


----------



## COBI (May 25, 2008)

Please be patient with me; I am trying to learn to take better swatch photos, but I have a way to go.

Ultimate Pearl Eyeshadows:









UP1: Black Pearl
UP2: White Pearl
UP3: Silver Pearl
UP4: Charcoal Pearl
UP5: Copper Pearl
UP6: Bronze Pearl
UP7: Blonde Pearl
UP8: Gold Pearl
UP9: Lime Pearl
UP10: Baby Pink Pearl
UP11: Baby Blue Pearl
UP12: Green Eyes Pearl
UP13: Purple Pearl
UP14: Salmon Pearl
UP15: Blue Pearl
UP16: Golden Pink Pearl
UP17: Ocean Pearl
UP18: Sahara Pearl

Resized images to be within guidelines.


----------



## COBI (May 25, 2008)

Powder Blushes:  (I wrote "BP" on all of them, but it should be "PB".)









BP1 Mocha
BP2 Dusty Rose
BP3 Angel
BP4 Silky Rose
BP5 Pinky
BP6 Peach
BP7 Natural
BP8 Cinnamon
BP9 Raisin
BP10 Sand
BP11 Taupe
BP12 Terra Cotta





BP13 Mauve
BP14 Spice
BP15 Stone
BP16 Chocolate Moose
BP17 Desert Rose
BP18 Cocoa
BP19 Nutmeg
BP20 Cafe
BP21 Copper
BP22 Pecan
BP23 Expresso
BP24 Red

Resized to be within guidelines.


----------



## COBI (May 25, 2008)

Some trio eyeshadows:

#38 "Perpetual"





#40 "Aquamarine"





#45 "Hippie-Chic"


----------



## COBI (May 26, 2008)

Lipgloss with Megashine





LG105 Gold
LG112 Frosted Beige
LG113 French Kiss
LG117 Chestnut
LG122 Natural
LG126 Plush red
LG129 Beige
LG130 Nutmeg
LG134 Sunset
LG135 Orchid
LG141 Silver Plum
LG143 Plum
LG144 Copper Penny
LG153 Crystal Soda
LG157 Chandelier


----------



## COBI (May 26, 2008)

Lipgloss with Mega Shine compared to some MAC:




Top Row (L-R): MAC Bonus Beat (Heatherette), NYX 112-Frosted Beige, MAC Bare Necessity (Dazzleglass)

Middle Row (L-R): MAC Squeeze It (Fafi), NYX 141-Silver Plum

Bottom Row (L-R): MAC Date Night (D/G), NYX 157-Chandelier, MAC Rags to Riches (D/G)
Packaging (Same sets as above except that MAC Date Night rolled itself to the middle group below):





Applicator comparison, the NYX applicator has a bit of a molded form that sits nicely on the lip when applying (L-R): NYX Lipgloss with Mega Shine, MAC Lipglass, MAC Dazzleglass


----------



## COBI (May 26, 2008)

Diamond Sparkle Lipstick









DS01 Sparkling Orchid
DS02 Sparkling Copper
DS03 Sparkling Salmon
DS04 Sparkling Dusty Rose
DS05 Sparkling Rust
DS06 Sparkling Rose
DS07 Sparkling Amber
DS08 Sparkling Red
DS09 Sparkling Walnut
DS10 Sparkling Flamingo
DS11 Sparkling Bronze
DS12 Sparkling 24 Karet
DS13 Sparkling Velvet
DS14 Sparkling Plum
DS15 Sparkling Beige
DS16 Sparkling Orange
DS17 Sparkling Nude
DS18 Sparkling Chestnut
DS19 Sparkling Champagne
DS20 Sparkling Gold
DS21 Sparkling Satin
DS22 Sparkling Apricot
DS23 Sparkling Flower
DS24 Sparkling Silk


----------



## COBI (May 26, 2008)

Black Label Lipstick





BLL102 Girly Pink
BLL105 Cherry
BLL108 Dusty Rose
BLL114 Diva
BLL115 Heiress
BLL120 Volcano
BLL129 Beige
BLL133 Champagne
BLL146 Bloom
BLL163 Tribute to Marilyn
BLL174 Nude
BLL175 Black Cherry


----------



## COBI (May 26, 2008)

Round Lipstick





LSS524 Aphrodite
LSS550 Indian Pink
LSS570 Topaz
LSS597 Margarita
LSS633 Twist (Sample above is LSS633; it is marked wrong in the next picture; it is not 630)


----------



## COBI (May 26, 2008)

If you are not aware, NYX Lipsticks all have "clear" bottoms allowing you to easily & quickly see the color of the lipstick without having to remove the cover or exchange everything for clear hoods (like I've done with my MAC.)

Bottom view of lipsticks (top view of my storage):


----------



## Strawberrybaby (Jun 6, 2008)

*NYX Pearl Mania Swatches*


----------



## Strawberrybaby (Jun 6, 2008)

*NYX Pearl Mania Swatches*


----------



## Strawberrybaby (Jun 6, 2008)

*NYX Pearl Mania With MAC Royal Assets in Metallic Eyes*

NYX Pearl Mania With MAC Royal Assets in Metallic Eyes











Browns are pretty much easier to match to find the same as Royal Assets, but due to the high shimmer in NYX pearl mania... i can't really find the matching ones for the blacks.. Sorry


----------



## Strawberrybaby (Jun 6, 2008)

*Pinks and Blues (NYX,MAC,Stila)*











The pinks and blues of MAC and NYX and Stila.

Not complete as my camera battery ran out and its spoilt. To be continue when my camera is back from hospital


----------



## sofabean (Jun 7, 2008)

click to enlarge


----------



## COBI (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks to Strawberrybaby for the Loose Pearl Samples; here are the last three of the 24 loose pearls:


----------



## COBI (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## COBI (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## COBI (Jun 8, 2008)

Single Eyeshadow Colors:


----------



## COBI (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## alehoney (Jun 18, 2008)

Lip gloss on NC40-42 skin 




ice queen, dream, natural, frosted beige, taupe, sweet heart, candy shop, plush red, lollipop, vanilla, garnet, desert. 






ice queen, desert, garnet, vanilla, lollipop, plush red, candy shop, sweet heart, taupe, frosted beige, natural, dream.


----------



## alehoney (Jun 18, 2008)

lipstick on NC 40-NC 42 skin









Chaos, Medussa, Echo, Strawberry milk, Celene,  Sun flower, B52, Athena.


----------



## alehoney (Jun 18, 2008)

Electra, Louisiana, Femme, Thalia, Pandora, Creamy Beige, Snow white, Narcissus.


----------



## alehoney (Jun 18, 2008)

Perfect, Helio, Georgia, Tea Rose, NYX, Circe, Harmonica, Hero.


----------



## alehoney (Jun 18, 2008)

Heather, Black Cherry, Rea, Opal, Vitamin, Peach, Iris, Sash.


----------



## alehoney (Jun 18, 2008)

Herades, Twist, Frosted Flakes, Ares, Apollo, Clio, Scylla, Summerlove


----------



## alehoney (Jun 18, 2008)

Golden luster, Stone, Hebe, Cocoa, Ulysses, Mute, Poseidon, Iced lavender.


----------



## alehoney (Jun 19, 2008)

NYX chrome eyeshadow + UDPP

Top Row-Yellow, Olive, Java, Sunny Day-
Bottom Row-Antique, Red, Orange, Canary. 











Top row 
Antique, Red, Orange, Olive, Sunny Day.
Bottom row
Canary, Java, Yellow.


----------



## alehoney (Jun 20, 2008)

Lip liners 












Chestnut, Plush Red, Mahogani, Pinky, Natural.


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 22, 2008)

NC50 for reference






Purple, africa, Atlantic, Apricot Moose, Mermaid Green, Silver and Jade

On top of Atlantic is MAC Blue Flame


----------



## COBI (Jun 22, 2008)

These are from an order for a Specktra-ite; I hope she doesn't mind me sharing the image.  Of course, no test swatches because they're not mine.


----------



## vanillaa (Jun 28, 2008)

Left to right: Megashine lipgloss Taupe, Megashine Lipgloss Plush Red





Left to right: Round Lipstick Femme, Miracle, Fig, Watermelon





Left to right: Round Lipstick Louisiana, Tea Rose, Margerita, Snow White

Without flash:





With flash:




Left to right: Megashine Lipgloss Plush Red, Taupe, Round Lipstick Femme, Miracle, Fig, Watermelon, Louisiana, Tea Rose, Margerita, Snow White

Hope this helps!


----------



## vanillaa (Jun 28, 2008)

Without flash:





With flash:




Left to right: Megashine lipgloss Cady Shop, Round Lipstick Rea, Thalia, Doll


----------



## sofabean (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## sofabean (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## COBI (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 11, 2008)

NYX Candy Glitter Liners
# 01 - 09




#10 - 18


----------



## COBI (Jul 20, 2008)

Single Shadows




Top to Bottom, L-R:
Hot Yellow, Opal
Hot Pink, Sweet Pink
Baby Pink, Cotton Candy
Frosted Flakes, Maui


----------



## COBI (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## COBI (Jul 20, 2008)

Round Lipsticks:










Top, L-R: 504 Harmonica, 511 Chaos, 522 Circe, 548 Apollo, 563 Golden Luster, 565 B52, 608 Perfect

Bottom, L-R: 610 Celebrate, 616 Watermelon, 617 Summer Love, 618 Georgia, 629 Power, 630 Pumpkin Pie, 644 Spellbound


----------



## COBI (Jul 20, 2008)

NYX B07 Flat-top vs. Mac's 187 and 188





Similar feel to the MAC, density and size between the 187 and 188.





L-R: B01 "The Big One", B02 Cheek, B07 Flat Top, MB04 E/S Brush #2, MB05 E/S Brush #3


----------



## COBI (Aug 11, 2008)

More NYX Girls polishes (I tend to buy the Girls because it is cheaper, but there are some great colors in the regular line):




L-R: Bronze, Aphrodite, Baby, Morocco, Daisy, Margarita





L-R: Aqua Glitter, CN223 (silver glitter), CN231 (blue glitter), CN239 (purple glitter), CN245 (red glitter hearts)





L-R: Violetta, Baby Doll, Disco Ball


----------



## COBI (Aug 11, 2008)

Lip Spa and Round Lipsticks:




L-R: Sake (Lip Spa), Chloe (round), Hebe (round), Poseidon (round)


----------



## love.makeup (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone!
I'm new on here, and thought I'd contribute some swatches.
Here are some NYX JUMBO LIP PENCIL:

http://lovemakeup.ecrater.com/76315/...e25_76315b.jpg

http://lovemakeup.ecrater.com/76315/...219_76315b.jpg

http://lovemakeup.ecrater.com/76315/...94b_76315b.jpg


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 15, 2008)

*ultra pearl mania* (in case if you are wondering, they didn't come in those 10g jars. i hated the tube like packaging, so i put the powders into 10g jars instead)

this is what the original packaging looks like





back to the swaches (accending order according to their numbers)

*LP01 - LP06*
















*LP07 - LP12*
















*LP13 - LP18*
















*LP19 - LP24*


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 15, 2008)

*chrome eyeshadows*
again, hated the packaging, so i put the powders into my own jars
here's the original packaging















on to the swatches (accending order according to their numbers except i accidentally switched CES23 & CES24)

*CES01 - CES06*
















*CES07 - CES12*
















*CES13 - CES18*
















*CES19 - CES24*
















*CES25 - CES30*


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 15, 2008)

the rest of the *chrome eyeshadows*

*CES31 - CES36*
















*CES37 - CES42*
















*CES43 - CES48*
















*CES49 - CES54*
















*CES55 - CES60*


----------



## COBI (Oct 2, 2008)

Nyx Polish
L-R: Purple Avenue, Garnet, Rainbow Sparkle, Pink Avenue


----------



## COBI (Oct 2, 2008)

Nyx Girls Polish
L-R: Aphrodite, Nyx, Red Pearl, Red Red


----------



## COBI (Oct 2, 2008)

Nyx Round Lipstick
L-R: Pandora, Snow White, Iced Lavender, Fusion


----------



## amurr (Oct 17, 2008)

Nyx Round Lipsticks











Nyx Eyeshadows


----------



## inkstainedlips (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

Shadows on nw15 skin with painterly paintpot all taken with flash
































he colors are listed for search purposes not listed in any certain order. 

NYX Orange Sparkle, Rust Sparkle, Black lable plum, Black Lable Berry, Sparkling Orchard, Sparkling 24 twenty four carot karet, sparkling amber, sparkling plum. NyX Pearl Pigments in penny, rust orange fanta nude yellow gold lime oro black charcoal silver pearl white turquoise. Round Lipgloss in Apricot, sparkle, soap opera queen, amethyst, bronze, 24 karet, chocolate Moose, honey, sorbet, shinny ice, queen of africa, red tint, wild orchid deep red, golden prune, frosted plum, true red. Round Lipsticks ulysses terra cotta hestia nymphus pandora peach poseidon medussa hades apollo helio golden luster femme snow white sun flower eros nyx electra. Nyx Trio depoted in Deep Bronze, walnut bronze golden yellow mink bronze aloha tropical hot pink prune rust cherry purple deep purple cool blue


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 26, 2008)

just some dupes...


----------



## inkstainedlips (Nov 26, 2008)

Round Lipsticks

No Flash
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h.../lipstick1.jpg
Flash
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h.../lipstick2.jpg

No Flash
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h.../lipstick3.jpg
Flash
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h.../lipstick4.jpg

No Flash
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h.../lipstick5.jpg
Flash
http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h.../lipstick6.jpg


Plus photos of each individual color
YouTube - NYX Lipsticks, 27 colors & swatches


----------



## beezyfree (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## wifey806 (Jan 1, 2009)

another dupe ;oP

MAC left, NYX right (on ALL in different lighting)


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 1, 2009)

Top to Bottom:
Aquarmarine-matte light teal
jungle fever-shimmery light teal, those two go well together
Blondie-shimmery yellow like goldmine
Vanilla-very pretty and neutral  almost exact dupe of Vanilla pigmnet without the multi-sparkles


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 1, 2009)

Top to Bottom:
Violet-matte pink pearl pigment
Flamingo-soft duochrome pink/gold
Eggplant-red-based purple-very pretty
Red Bean Pie-a more pigmented Eggplant from above, with just a slight darker)if you get one don't need both


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 1, 2009)

Top to Bottom:
Volcano-very unique. A brown-based/copper with copper and white sparkles-
Deep Bronze-a bronzey color
Copper-copper color, not a coppering dupe, doesn't have enough red
africa-bright orange with sparkles( but not pigmented, chalky.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 1, 2009)

NYX Eyeshadow Singles in natural light (no flash)



*NYX Black 01* (matte)







*NYX Jade*







*NYX Atlantic*






*NYX Apricot Moose*







*NYX Africa *


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Jan 16, 2009)

NYX Eyeshadow Singles


----------



## kittykit (Mar 12, 2009)

NYX Single Eyeshadows






Round Lipsticks





Glitter Eyeliners






Purple, Pink and Crystal


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 19, 2009)

Swatches of NYX lip liners. The ones on the site are absolutely horrible!








L-R: Plum, coffee, mauve, natural, hot red, purple rain, rose, dolly pink


----------



## bucsblondie044 (Mar 29, 2009)

*NYX swatches*

Hey all!! so here are swatches of some shadows i got the other day also a couple of glosses and lipsticks! This is also my first post so if i did something wrong im sorry! 











 Goddes of the Night GLosses on top on bottom Round Lipsticks 
]http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/rr238/bucsblondie044/Lips-1.jpg

 Jumbo Pencils 
http://i487.photobucket.com/albums/r...e044/NYX-1.jpg


----------



## kittykit (Apr 3, 2009)

NYX Round Lipsticks. Natural Light


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 12, 2009)

NYX lipsticks
L-R: Circe, Echo, Thalia, Goddess, Fig, Louisiana, Penelope





Close up:
L-R: Circe, Echo, Thalia, Goddess





L-R: Fig, Louisiana, Penelope





Swatches:




L-R: Circe, Echo, Thalia, Goddess, Fig, Louisiana, Penelope

Louisiana, Hollywood Nights, Gladiola


----------



## with.the.band (Apr 14, 2009)

NYX Candy Glitter Liners, I'm missing a few of the colours that I know I have... but here's what I can find to swatch.
L-R: Disco Ball (#17), Disco Queen (#02), Lavender (#05), Blue (#07), Jade (#13), Hot Yellow (#06), Tangerine (#14), Hot Orange (#03), Baby Pink (#18), Hot Pink (#01), Hot Candy (#11), Red (#15)















On NC25 Skin.


----------



## Helen (Apr 20, 2009)

A few NYX Round lippies... More to come


----------



## with.the.band (Apr 25, 2009)

NYX Round Lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L-R: Athena, Summerlove, Earth Angel, Perfect, Frappucino, Pumpkin Pie, Tea Rose, Indian Pink, Margerita, Spellbound, Chaos, Hero, Black Cherry


----------



## Ju Morais (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## cherries_etc (May 6, 2009)

Charcoal:


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 8, 2009)

*Trio TS19 - Barely There Champagne Root Beer*

http://i43.tinypic.com/260et61.jpg


----------



## Ju Morais (May 10, 2009)




----------



## blowyourmind (May 13, 2009)

L to R: Tea Rose, Thalia, Narcissus, Harmonica





Tea Rose





Thalia





Narcissus





Harmonica

love these, I'll probably have to order some more! haha


----------



## hawaii02 (May 16, 2009)

More NYX swatches





From Top: Taupe, Chocolate, Cork, Earthy






From top again: Hawaiian Coffee, Charcoal, and Volcano

Champagne and Apricot Moose (bottom) No base






Kat Von D's Birdcage (top) vs NYX Kiwi and NYX Lime Juice


----------



## shimmergrass (May 24, 2009)

NYX Swatches


----------



## mabeth (May 25, 2009)

*NYX Ultra Pearl Mania:*





yellow gold, sky pink, mink, turquoise, walnut






*NYX Round Lipsticks:*





B52, Fig, Mars, Tea Rose, Thalia






*NYX Round Lipglosses:*





sorbet, mauve

*NYX Round Lipsticks & Glosses on Lips:*

*B52:*








*THALIA*:








*TEA ROSE*:








*MARS*: 








*FIG*:








*SORBET*:








*MAUVE*:


----------



## cherries_etc (Jun 6, 2009)

A few new additions to my NYX family, so I took a group pic again.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 7, 2009)

In daylight

NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencils
Milk, Cottage Cheese, Horse Raddish, Baby Blue


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 20, 2009)

swatches of NYX new Palettes text for search purpose. No order. I dream of st. lucia, I dream of Jamaica, For brown eyes only, for blue eyes only, smokey palette, Champagne and Cavier


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 20, 2009)

NYX Jazz Nigh Palette, Secret Worls Palette, Strike a Post, Super Model


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jun 26, 2009)

All NYX powder blushes, swatched in numerical order.


----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jun 30, 2009)

Attachment 9152
Attachment 9153
Attachment 9154
Attachment 9155


----------



## ashpardesi (Jul 2, 2009)

........


----------



## Soire (Jul 6, 2009)

NYX Barely There and Golden Poppy.


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jul 8, 2009)

Clickable images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NYX Barely There eyeshadow




NYX Beanie eyeshadow




NYX Root Beer eyeshadow


----------



## Nicala (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## meg_curls (Jul 14, 2009)

*Photos taken outside on an overcast day*




*
NYX: For Your Eyes Only*





































*NYX: The Runway Pallet
*























































Enjoy


----------



## Nicala (Jul 16, 2009)

Finally got around to swatching on my arm. New NYX order coming sometime next week!


----------



## the.gloss.goss (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jul 20, 2009)

NYX White eyeshadow




NYX Pacific eyeshadow




NYX Golden Orange eyeshadow




Swatches (L-R: White, Pacific & Golden Orange)


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 3, 2009)

NYX - Long Lip Pencil *Pinky, Plush Red








*NYX - Round Lipstick *Bruised, Electra, Femme, Tea Rose, Circe








*NYX - Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil - *Milk, Hot Pink, Yellow, Horse Raddish, Pacific








*NYX Ultra Pearl Mania *White, Purple, Space, Turquoise, Jade, Walnut, Black








*NYX Lipbalm *Apple




*


----------



## tdm (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 10, 2009)

Nyx Lippies...






*Lipsticks:*











*Lipliners:*


----------



## InTheFade (Aug 10, 2009)

Inside under energy saving lights:
Taupe Blush, Flamingo, Frosted Lilac, Baby Pink, Cotton Candy, Spring Flower





In bright sunlight:
Taupe Blush, Flamingo, Frosted Lilac, Baby Pink, Cotton Candy, Spring Flower


----------



## dominichulinda (Aug 11, 2009)

mixed together:





NYX MEGA GLOSS IN BLACK


----------



## vesperholly (Aug 16, 2009)

NYX 06 Dark Brown and NYX 21 Frosted Lilac, on bare skin and over NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil in Milk.


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## Nati (Aug 26, 2009)

NYX round lipstick - indian pink


----------



## nattyngeorge (Aug 27, 2009)

Here are swatches of some NYX Round Lipsticks and Round Lip Glosses.  I applied the lipsticks to bare lips with thin lip liner. The lip liner I used is MAC "Spice" Pencil Liner. I did not use much, and I didn't blend it in with the lip color. It has no affect on the lip color. 
Round Lipsticks: (Circe, Honey, Orange Soda)



























Round Lipglosses: (Whipped, Sorbet, Pink, Ballerina Pink, Doll Pink)





















If you have any questions about these colors, msg me!


----------



## MadchenRogue (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is my swatch.


----------



## fets (Sep 4, 2009)

*NYX round lipgloss:::*





































*NYX round lipstick:::*


----------



## Jangsara (Sep 5, 2009)

All Nyx Pearl Mania pigments:





(Nevermind the BYS neon green and red, and Nyx jumbo pencil in the picture)

 Here are the swatches, I hope you find them useful:


----------



## heartbeam (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## mariavaicomigo (Sep 22, 2009)

Nyx Lippencils


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 27, 2009)

Jumbo Pencils: Slate and Black Bean on NW30 skin


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 1, 2009)

Mega Shine Lipgloss - Natural, Round Lipgloss - Real nude and Pinky Natural, Round Lipstick - Paris and Thalia, Powder Blush - Raisin


----------



## chocoricebunny (Oct 3, 2009)

Nyx Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencils
French Fries, Pots & Pans, Yogurt, Black Bean


----------



## Paia21 (Oct 8, 2009)

NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil: Cherry, Milk, Black Bean, Slate








NYX Candy Glitter Liner: Gold
NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil: Hot Red
NYX Round Lipstick: Snow White
NYX Round Lipstick: Femme











NYX Round Lipstick: Femme - NYX Round Lipstick: Snow White


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 9, 2009)

clickable thumbs... ;P


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 28, 2009)

Great thread!

Here are my NYX lip liners swatched with some of MAC's for comparison


----------



## tropical (Oct 29, 2009)

thank you, needed just that- difference between nyx natural and mauve. love MAC subculture!


----------



## User27 (Oct 29, 2009)

NYX Double Sided pencils - All have one end black and opposite the swatched colors











All 20 pencils. Better with a worn tip and warmed to skin then with a sharp point...some were stubborn without the rubbing down. Never posted here and sorry if I made a mistake. =)


This is a link chickatthegym gave me for pursebuzz's swatches of the Jumbo Pencils.
 Blog Archive  NYX Jumbo Pencil Swatches


----------



## Shoelover** (Oct 29, 2009)

i so wish this was available in the uk.


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

Mee too


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 29, 2009)

NYX Rust Jumbo Eye Pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Dupe for MAC cranberry e/s)


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

That`s where I spend most of my on-line life LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But thanks


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 2, 2009)

My two NYX Lipsticks. I need more...oh why aren't you sold in the uk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Indian Pink:









Hebe:


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Nov 3, 2009)

Spellbound







Watermelon


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 4, 2009)

My 5 NYX trios. Sorry if some of these swatches have been posted by others already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Ceramic:*





*Hippie Chic:*





*Nude/Taupe/Dark Brown:*





*Purple/Deep Purple/Prune:*




*
Cherry/Cool Blue/Hot Pink:*


----------



## alics (Nov 5, 2009)

Different package:


----------



## Nivette (Nov 6, 2009)

lipglosses:

L-R
NYX Round Lipgloss Whipped, Natural, Doll Pink, NYX Mega Shine Lipgloss Beige, Chandelier















NYX Round Lipsticks
L-R
Indian Pink, Twist






NYX Trio Eyeshadow
Baby Pink/Barely There/Cotton Candy
















NYX Powder Blush Peach











NYX Loose Pearl Eyeshadow Jade


----------



## legolinae (Nov 7, 2009)

On NC44 skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Without Flash :


----------



## alics (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## eccentric (Nov 13, 2009)

NYX Round lipsticks:

























On ~NW15 skin. 
Iris and NYX have more shimmer than this picture captures.


----------



## nattyngeorge (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## jenizzle (Nov 22, 2009)

NYX Eyeshadow bases (with Art Deco e/s base)

L-R: Base with Pearl, White Base, Art Deco







Top - Bottom:
Pearl, White, Art Deco





L - R:

Pearl, White, Art Deco.

Red shadow is MUFE no. 99, blue is NYX 93 Atlantic








Left is UDPP, right is NYX White (even though it looks pearl, it's an odd one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

Shadow is NYX Atlantic


----------



## sleepyhead (Dec 5, 2009)

NYX Ultra Pearl Mania
LP25-30

*original jars*






i transferred them to *10g jars* (almost full to the top; have to press down with sifter)










*under direct sunlight*





*indoor, no flash*






*compare to some mac pigments*


----------



## Nicala (Dec 8, 2009)

Round Lipsticks:
(L-R) 509 Narcissus, 522 Circe, 510 Echo, 565 B52, 545 Hero, 557 Mauve, 538 Heredes, 634 Louisiana


----------



## Helen (Dec 10, 2009)

NYX Diamond Sparkle lippies...







Lipgloss with Megashine...






http://i322.photobucket.com/albums/n...ossnoflash.jpg

Round Lipsticks...


http://i322.photobucket.com/albums/n...nsideflash.jpg

http://i322.photobucket.com/albums/n...sidewflash.jpg


----------



## Helen (Dec 10, 2009)

More lippies...


----------



## Helen (Dec 10, 2009)

Some Lip Liner Pencils...


----------



## Helen (Dec 10, 2009)

NYX Zeus and Apollo lippies (natural daylight)...


----------



## Helen (Dec 10, 2009)

More round lippies... NC30 skin for reference...


----------



## chermosa (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## LoveStoned (Jan 8, 2010)

NYX eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




indoors, no flash





indoors, with flash





outdoors


----------



## LoveStoned (Jan 8, 2010)

NYX jumbo pencils and eye/eyebrow pencil

indoors, no flash





outdoors


----------



## LoveStoned (Jan 8, 2010)

NYX Round Lipstick

indoors, no flash





outdoors


----------



## LoveStoned (Jan 8, 2010)

NYX Lipglosses

indoors, no flash





outdoors





_Mauve_ is Round LG, others are Mega Shine LG


----------



## lilithbloody (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm a NW20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Swatches for Chloe, Orange Soda, Thalia, Strawberry Milk, Perfect, Watermelon, Summer Love, Frapuccino, Doll and Spell Bound (Round Lipsticks)

Pics taken indoors with natural light, no flash

Image product:







And the swatches itselfs:












Update:

Medusa, Echo, Circe, Ceto, Golden Luster, Eggplant, Indian Pink, Bruised


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 20, 2010)

............................


----------



## mslips (Jan 27, 2010)

From my Dollar Galore Haul!!!

Check the Haul thread too to see the NYX haul I got!


Swatches on top of NYX jumbo pencil in Milk as base

From top:

Velvet Blue/Ocean Frost/Space trio

Ballerina

Algae

Spring Leaf

White Pearl

Auburn brow powder duo













Double Sided Liner/Shadow Pencils (left to right)

Black/Electric Blue

Black/Purple

Black/Lime Green

Black/Baby Green

Black/Sapphire

Black/Light Brown








Barbie Pink Lip Pencil

Canary Eye Pencil








Penelope round lipstick

Cinnamon Sugar lipstick

Narcissus lipstick







Diamond Sparkle Lipgloss in Rose Sparkle

Diamond Sparkle Lipgloss in Pink Sparkle

Diamond Sparkle Lipgloss in Fuschia Sparkle

Diamond Sparkle Lipgloss in Copper Sparkle

Brush On lipgloss in Taupe (BG126)

Goddess of the Night gloss in Purple Rain


----------



## Stereo Rose (Feb 14, 2010)

Swatches of the NYX products I currently own. These are taken with flash, I am planning on taking better ones when the weather improves.





Round lipsticks in Femme, Louisiana, Strawberry Milk, Tea Rose, Echo





Megashine lipgloss in Smoky Look; Round lipglosses in Peach, Pink





Eyeshadow in Tropical, Jumbo eye pencil in Milk, Eyeliner in Emerald City


----------



## xMyrrr (Feb 14, 2010)

Round Lipglosses: Apricot, Pinky Natural, Peach, Natural, Whipped


----------



## lilithbloody (Mar 18, 2010)

NYX Round Lipstick in:

504 Harmonica, 507 NYX, 509 Narcissus, 513 Electra, 576 Sky Pink, 592 Baby Pink, 597 Margarita & 626 Vitamin

Taken indoors, with flash (sorry, cloudy day!). I'm a NW20, for reference




​


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys! Did a mini haul & here are the swatches!  First ever NYX products!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ignore the blog address below, i accidentally deleted the originals. It's my blog btw so check it out if you want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just for reference i'm *NC45*! 





From left to right : Indian pink, Tea rose, Honey, Doll, B52, Thalia





Lipsticks! From left to right : Thalia, B52, Doll, Honey, Tea rose, Indian pink





Lip gloss : Natural
Lip pencil : Rose Brown (above) Bloom

All indoor no flash! I want a NYX dollar sale to comeee sooon! 
They have quite impressive products! ​


----------



## dopista (Apr 8, 2010)

No flash

Swatch on NC 42 skin




Left - swipe of cream blush in natural, Right - blended cream blush


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Apr 14, 2010)

NYX Mauve blush










NYX lipsticks: Perfect, Thalia, Apollo, Tea Rose









NYX eyeshadows: White, Barely There, Gypsy, Beanie, Pacific, Black Pearl


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 24, 2010)

Swatches ahoy!





Glitter Manias in Purple, Crystal & Hot Pink and Ultra Pearl Mania in Jade












Jade over Milk jumbo pencil




Jumbo pencils in Hot Pink, Purple, Milk, Yellow, Black Bean




Black Bean




Yellow




Hot Pink




Milk








Round Lipsticks in Fire, Femme, Flower & Margarita








Margarita








Femme








Fire
















Lip Liner - Purple Rain, alone












With Napoleon Perdis DeVine Goddess Gloss in Marilyn




Lipliner - Pinky, alone












And now for a few nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Aqua Glitter (Girls)








Show Girl (Girls)


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 11, 2010)

Yellow. Orange. Cherry. Hot Pink. Purple Velvet. Electric Blue. Rocky  Mountain Green.

the last 3 are 3 of the 4 new jumbo eye pencils.


----------



## Riet (Jun 19, 2010)

Jumbo Eye Pencils:


----------



## Riet (Jun 19, 2010)

More Jumbo Eyepencils swatches


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

NYX eucalyptus


----------



## Riet (Jun 21, 2010)

Round Lipsticks


----------



## lara (Jul 4, 2010)

NYX *Black Bean*.





NYX *Black Bean*.


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

row 1 - Iced Mocha, Yogurt
row 2 - Gold, Milk
row 3 - Silver and White Eye Pencils, Pots and Pans





Cream Blushes - Rose Petal Natural, Glow


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

*NYX lipstick swatches*


----------



## sakara (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: NYX lipstick swatches*

i like the idea of seperating the various NYx swatches into lipsticks, eyeshadows etc...easier to search for correct swatch than going through 7 odd pages of all Nyx swatches! oh and hello from newbie!!

here are my Nyx Round lipstick swatches -i have very pale cool toned skin pinkier than NW15
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...nyxlipends.jpg









Rhea





Summer Love-





Iced Lavender-





Echo  -





Circe -





Aries -





Aphrodite -





Thalia -





Next are my few Black Label lipsticks -




Seductive -








(blotted)-





Nude 









Heiress -









Bittersweet Chocolate-


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 30, 2010)

Lipliner Pencils


----------



## kittynail (Sep 10, 2010)

Top to bottom: Round lipstick in Harmonica, lipgloss in Pink Frost, lipgloss in Frosted Beige







Round lipstick in Harmonica







Lipgloss in Pink Frost







Lipgloss in Frosted Beige







Eyeshadow trio in Hippie Chic







Eyeshadow trio in Lake Moss


----------



## MatejaK (Sep 26, 2010)

Image is clickable


----------



## Riet (Nov 13, 2010)

Round Lipstick Swatches (nc15 skin)


----------



## Riet (Nov 14, 2010)

Round Lip Glosses:





  	(Sorry about the hairy arm, oops!)


----------



## Rawr (Nov 16, 2010)

These are all so helpfull, thank you guys for taking the time to swatch all your nyx pruducts!

  	A question though:
  	Does anyone have the "nude on nude" palette AND the "champagne and caviar" palette?

  	I would love to see how similar the colours are in the two sets, to see if there is any point in buying both of them.
  	And also if someone knows if there are any trios or singles that are the same colour as in these palettes?


----------



## Xanetia (Nov 20, 2010)

New here and my first swatches 

*NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil*. Natural light on the last one


----------



## SQUALID (Nov 23, 2010)

Round Lipstick
  	Narcissus, Louisiana, Milan, Mars, Taupe










Round Lip Gloss
  	Strawberry, Mauve, Real Nude


----------



## coffeeandmakeup (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## coffeeandmakeup (Dec 15, 2010)

Powder Blushes








  	Cream Blushes


----------



## thismakeupgirl (Dec 20, 2010)

what is the eyeshadow at the top far left?  It's sooooooo pretty!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 21, 2010)

thismakeupgirl said:


> what is the eyeshadow at the top far left?  It's sooooooo pretty!



 	Everything is labeled here for a reason....


----------



## thismakeupgirl (Dec 22, 2010)

red said:


> (btw, all other swatches are NYX as well, I just haven't gotten around to naming them)


 
	Actually, I was asking this person.  As you can see, she says "all other swatches are NYX as well, I just haven't gotten around to naming them"


----------



## thismakeupgirl (Dec 22, 2010)

Rawr said:


> These are all so helpfull, thank you guys for taking the time to swatch all your nyx pruducts!
> 
> A question though:
> Does anyone have the "nude on nude" palette AND the "champagne and caviar" palette?
> ...


 
	in the middle of the 4th page of this thread, there are swatches of the champagne and caviar palette.  I can swath the nude on nude palette for you soon, I will be getting an order in in the next few days.  (I also plan on getting champagne and caviar, but that won't be for a few months.)


----------



## luvlydee (Jan 5, 2011)

NYX 'tango with bronzing stix' in the shade 'tango and highlight'
  	the left side was blended in and the right side was swiped once.


----------



## slick (Jan 18, 2011)

Just got the new HD foundation!  I sent a tweet to NYX and asked them for a color match.  I'm NC25 in MAC and they recommended #02 Soft Beige.  It matches pretty well!  Here it is along all my other foundations.  I'd say the closest color match is MUFE Mat Velvet #40.  The NYX foundation is less yellow than MUFE HD or MAC Pro Longwear.....these actually match me better but overall the NYX is a good match.

  	Here's a crappy pic, hope this helps someone!  Eventually I will post a review in the NYX thread, but so far I'd say its decent


----------



## Xanetia (Feb 9, 2011)

*NYX Make-Up Artist S102* 









*Shimmer Powders!* or Bronzers, or whatever you feel like calling them haha! They're quite light, but they look beautiful.





*Blushers! *





*Lip colors! First one on the left is my favorite <3*





  	Eye shadow swatches DD They're all in order.

*First and second row starting on the left.*





*Third and Fourth row on the left.*





*Fifth row on the left.*






DDDD


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 13, 2011)

Round Lipsticks: Strawberry Milk, Harmonica, Power, Sky Pink, Frosted Flakes, Circe



  	Top, L to R: Strawberry Milk, Harmonica, Power
	Bottom, L to R: Sky Pink, Frosted Flakes, Circe




  	Powder Blushes: Peach, Pinched




  	Single Eyeshadow: Cherry




  	Eye & Lip Pencils: top to bottom: White, White Pearl, Hot Red, Dolly Pink, Pinky




  	Mega Shine Lipgloss: Dolly Pink




  	Left side, top to bottom: Dolly Pink lipliner, Pinky lipliner, Dolly Pink lipgloss
	Right side, top to bottom: Peach blush, Pinched blush, Cherry eyeshadow, White eyeliner, White Pearl eyeliner, Hot Red lipliner


----------



## MatejaK (Feb 16, 2011)

Soft Mat lip creams in Tokyo, Istanbul and Addis Ababa 

 

 

 Tokyo is a bit brighter in person and slighly peachier (^top swatch is a bit more accurate):


----------



## cassie05 (Apr 6, 2011)

NYX Salsa


----------



## Almost black. (Apr 6, 2011)

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils

*Slate, Purple Velvet and Iced Mocha*


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 12, 2011)

All Swatches on NC42 skin




  	Cream Rouge Blush in Natural^




  	^Cream Rouge Blush in Boho Chic^^



  	Cream Rouge Blush in Glow ^^



  	Cream Rouge Blush in Hot Pink


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 12, 2011)

NYX lipstick Tea Rose^^



  	NYX Lipstick Circe^^



  	NYX Lipstick Louisiana^^




  	NYX Lipstick in Thalia^^



  	NYX Lipstick in Power^^


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 12, 2011)

NYX Golden Amber TFSI ^^



  	NYX Charcoal Brown^^



  	NYX Iced Mocha




  	NYX Jumbo Eye Pecils Left:Milk Right:Cottage Cheese


----------



## soco210 (Apr 19, 2011)

NYX Lipliner Pencil in PRUNE (834)


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## JennsJewelz (May 5, 2011)

NYX Diamond Sparkle Lipglosses (left to right):









  	DSG02 Orange Sparkle, DSG03 Paprika Sparkle, DSG04 Walnut Sparkle, DSG06 Rust Sparkle, DSG07 Ginger Sparkle, DSG08 Pink Sparkle, DSG09 Bronze Sparkle, DSG10 Red Sparkle, DSG11 Beige Sparkle, DSG12 Copper Sparkle, DSG13 Silver Sparkle, DSG14 Fuschia Sparkle, DSG15 Gold Sparkle

  	Only missing Rose and Plum Sparkle (which I may have to get!) These don't really have a smell or a taste, and they aren't glittery, but there is tonnes of sparkle - the effect is almost a frost finish. They're really pretty and comfortable on the lips, though! 




  	Nude Lips




  	Orange Sparkle




  	Paprika Sparkle




  	Walnut Sparkle




  	Rust Sparkle




  	Ginger Sparkle




  	Pink Sparkle




  	Bronze Sparkle




  	Red Sparkle




  	Beige Sparkle




  	Copper Sparkle




  	Silver Sparkle




  	Fuschia Sparkle




  	Gold Sparkle

  	NYX Brush-On Glosses (left to right):








  	BG 105 Merlot, BG 106 On the Rocks, BG 108 Ice Queen, BG 109 Mutual Love, BG 110 Shine, BG 111 Amber, BG 113 Whip Cream, BG 114 Vineyard, BG 117 Red Lips, BG 118 Earth, BG 119 Oro, BG 120 Burgundy, BG 121 Sunrise, BG 122 Dolly Pink, BG 123 Garnet, BG 124 Golden Mauve, BG 125 Silver Plum, BG 126 Taupe, BG 127 Copper Penny, BG 128 Mod Squad, BG 129 Day Dream, BG 130 Power of Love

  	Missing BG 101 Frosted Beige, BG 102 Lilac Field, BG 103 Frosted Walnut, BG 104 Candies, BG 107 Natural, BG 112 Fusion, BG 115 Cosmopolitan and BG 116 Butter. These are a mix of finishes. The brushes were hit or miss, but that's to be expected - some were stiff and some were wonky, but most of them were just fine. Again, the glosses feel really nice going on. They have a sweet, candy-like smell, and the majority of the colours are semi-sheer to semi-opaque, but you can build for more coverage or just use a bit for a stain-like finish as well.




  	Nude Lips




  	Merlot




  	On the Rocks




  	Ice Queen




  	Mutual Love




  	Amber




  	Whip Cream




  	Vineyard




  	Red Lips




  	Earth




  	Oro




  	Burgundy




  	Sunrise




  	Dolly Pink




  	Garnet




  	Golden Mauve




  	Silver Plum




  	Taupe




  	Copper Penny




  	Mod Squad




  	Day Dream




  	Power of Love

  	Phew! That was a long day of swatching! Hope this is helpful to some of you


----------



## AddictoLipstick (Jul 18, 2011)

*Swatches of Copper, Terra Cotta, Sand *






*Swatches of Pinched , Pinky, Cinnamon, Red *


----------



## soco210 (Jul 20, 2011)

NYX Toffee Shimmer & Dune Single Eye Shadow






  	(L-R: Toffee Shimmer & Dune)

  	Toffee Shimmer & Dune compared with MAC Fresh Daisy & MAC Hocus Pocus






  	(L-R: NYX Toffee Shimmer, MAC Fresh Daisy, NYX Dune, MAC Hocus Pocus)

  	NYX Iced Mocha Jumbo Eye Pencil


----------



## soco210 (Aug 11, 2011)

*NYX Yellow Pearl, Antique Gold, and Golden (TS18)*


----------



## soco210 (Aug 16, 2011)

NYX Round Lipstick - Pumpkin Pie & Heredes







  	Pumpkin Pie, Heredes




  	Pumpkin Pie





  	Heredes


----------



## soco210 (Sep 11, 2011)

NYX Tea Rose Creme Blush


----------



## internetchick (Nov 19, 2011)

Rouge Cream Blush in Natural









  	Rouge Cream Blush in Golden


----------



## cecha (Dec 8, 2011)

Not so interesting, but since I have a few, I thought I could post them.

*Top row:* Cottage Cheese, Milk, Black Bean, Dark Brown, Slate, Pots & Pans, Rocky Mountain Green, Cherry
*Bottom row:* Yoghurt, Strawberry Milk, Iced Mocha, Bronze, Gold, Rust, French Fries, Hot Pink


----------



## cecha (Dec 8, 2011)

(Removed)


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 10, 2012)

Full photos & review here.

  	Istanbul:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 12, 2012)

Full photos & review here. 

  	"San Paulo"


----------



## princess sarah (Jan 13, 2012)

NYX Jumbo Pencil Swatches from blog


----------



## soco210 (Jan 27, 2012)

Stockholm Soft Matte Lip Cream


----------



## cecha (Feb 3, 2012)

So NYX made some new Jumbo Eye Pencil shades.. Yay. I bought 3 of them.

*Sparkle Nude - Sparkle Leopard - Knight*


----------



## Voodoo Blonde (Feb 7, 2012)

*NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss in Beige*









*NYX Mega Shine Lip Gloss in Copper Penny*





*Copper Penny with Luxor and Fahrenheit NYX Single Eyeshadow*


----------



## Voodoo Blonde (Feb 7, 2012)

*NYX Round Lipstick in B52*


----------



## dtan0914 (Apr 3, 2012)

NYX Black Label Lipstick Swatches, my skin tone is NW30 just for reference!

  	Peachy




  	Chakra




  	Sweet Prawn




  	Bling


----------



## smashinbeauty (Apr 19, 2012)

NYX One Night In Morocoo Smokey Eye Palette 




  	Top Row in Palette swatches R - L 




  	Bottom Row in Palette swatched R - L 




  	Lip Glosses


----------



## Morena.Doll (May 4, 2012)

*NYX Xtreme Lip Cream swatches*: Buttery Nude, Bonfire, Natural, Nude Peach Fuzz, Skintone, & Strawberry Jam.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 15, 2012)

Jumbo Eye Pencils (Neutrals): more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 15, 2012)

Jumbo Eye Pencils (Blues & Greens): more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 20, 2012)

Eyeshadow Trio in Rock & Roll: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 20, 2012)

Mosaic Blush in Plummy: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 28, 2012)

Tango with Bronzing Powder in “Tribal Odyssey”: more photos & review here.


----------



## SQUALID (May 29, 2012)

Mega Shine Lipgloss *Nude Peach*








  	Mega Shine Lipgloss* Sweet Heart*







  	Mega Shine Lipgloss *Beautiful*







  	Mega Shine Lipgloss *Beige*







  	Mega Shine Lipgloss *Salsa*







 	 		Mega Shine Lipgloss *Pink Rose*


----------



## Jenny86M (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! I´m new here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG the Mega Shine Lipgloss in Pink Rose is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks Squalid for your swatches, you´re gorgeous! Btw, what mascara are you wearing in these photos? Seems really lightweight and defining your lashes  Thanks!!


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 5, 2012)

nyx jumbo eye pencils in milk and black bean - i'm sure y'all are tired of seeing them but here they are anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	nyx round lipstick in 'fig'. i'm a nw20 for reference!


----------



## cyens (Aug 6, 2012)

All eye shadows have been swatched dry, one swipe, no base.


  	From Left to right
  	Champagne, ultimatum, vanilla sky
  	Antique gold, herb, golden











  	Flamingo, wildflower, platinum pink
  	Hot pink ( matte version ), Sky pink pearl ( pressed with EZ prez ), Eggplant.









  	Black ( s.korean batch ), root beer, hawaiin coffee
  	Eucalyptus, geisha, Iced mocha chrome e/s ( pressed with EZ prez )









  	All these loose e/s have been pressed with EZ prez pressing medium, noticed the fold effect, they have been used dry, with only one swipe. You can easily use them with a brush. They have been pressed in these containers, because the pearl vial or the chrome eyeshadow contains too much powder to fill a pan!
  	Chrome eye shadow are the old version in the square container.
  	Pearl are the pearl mania in the small vial.

  	From left to right:
  	Mocha ( chrome ), Schelud ( chrome ), Purple pearl, Lilac pearl, 
  	Lime pearl, Nude pearl, Fanta pearl, Golden peach ( chrome ) 
  	Golden pink ( chrome )


----------



## TheBluSugar (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Allura Beauty (May 28, 2014)

NYX Illuminators in Narcissistic & Chaotic


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2015)

Intense Butter Glosses


----------



## martinisandwich (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone have swatches of the new-ish Vamp Lip Creams?


----------



## montREALady (Mar 5, 2015)

New NYX products- top to bottom: Intense Butter Gloss in Berry Strudel, (rest are High Voltage Lipstick), Twisted, Dirty Talk, Flutter Kiss and Stone. As you can see, shiny and not matte.  Packaging:


----------



## NicoleL (Mar 27, 2015)

NYX Prismatic Eyeshadow swatches


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 28, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Intense Butter Glosses


  Very nice swatches.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 10, 2015)

Liquid Suede Cream Lipsticks


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 11, 2015)

Allura Beauty said:


> Liquid Suede Cream Lipsticks  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  I like the third and fourth one from the left. Do you know the names?


----------

